# salbutamol inhaler



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Good morning

My husband has a problem with his breathing as it feels really restricted, he is being treated in england for a sinus infection but we are over here until the end of May and was wondering if I could buy him a Salbutamol Inhaler or Ventolin to help him in the short term.
I know nothing about inhalers but I was hoping to get him some relief until we go back.

If anyone knows of an inhaler I can buy that will just assist with his breathing, until we see our doctor to find out why he has this problem, for a couple of months until we go home I would appreciate it.

Many thanks
Tracey


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

tasty12 said:


> Good morning
> 
> My husband has a problem with his breathing as it feels really restricted, he is being treated in england for a sinus infection but we are over here until the end of May and was wondering if I could buy him a Salbutamol Inhaler or Ventolin to help him in the short term.
> I know nothing about inhalers but I was hoping to get him some relief until we go back.
> ...


Good morning Tracey, you need to go into a chemist (Farmacia, with the green cross outside) and talk to a qualified pharmacist as soon as possible. I¡m sure they will be able to help you. If yo9u don't speak Spanish then there will most likely be someone who has a bit of English and is willing to help. Don't delay, do it today!


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks I did think of doing that but my Spanish is very limited, hopefully someone will speak english


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

These inhalers are sold over the counter in Spanish farmacias. Visitors we have from the UK often buy them here to take home as they are considerably cheaper than paying the UK prescription charge.

The spanish word is "inhalador".


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Very helpful thank you


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Shouldn't he see a doctor?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

If you have an EHIC card, go to the state doctor nearest where you are staying, a lot of surgeries here have 24hr cover. I would not advocate 'self medicating' with an inhaler, if you haven't used one before, also if your husband has a chest infection he may need antibiotics prescribing.


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes we will do if it gets worse


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Shortness of breath (difficulty breathing) can be a sign of a serious problem. You say he hasn't had inhalers before, so going ahead with a self-diagnosis is dangerous. Here are some of the problems that he might be having:

Shortness of breath (breathlessness) - NHS Choices

All Ventolin/salbutamol does is open the airways. It does not treat any underlying condition - including asthma or allergies. If he has asthma or allergies, he needs a corticosteroid inhaler on top of the salbutamol inhaler. But again I wouldn't be so bold as to diagnose this yourself. Getting a corticosteroid inhaler in Spain without prescription is not easy, as I know from a friend who has tried. He has longstanding serious asthma. Ventolin/salbutamol is what they call a rescue inhaler, meaning it's just used for emergencies to open the airways, but it doesn't treat anything.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tasty12 said:


> Yes we will do if it gets worse


First stop the pharamcist then, but doctors are usually (not always of course) very good and professional!


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thank you very much for all this information


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tasty12 said:


> Thank you very much for all this information


No problem, but now get him out of the door to the pharmacist/ doctor.
We'll be waiting to see what the diagnosis is


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Don't mess about with lung issues, I have COPD. Get to a doctor* TODAY*. It could be any of a number of conditions, allergy, chest infection even pneumonia so no messing about go and see a professional.


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Easier said than done lol
But I will


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

There is no 'LOL' about it, smoking and TB messed my lungs up and finished my nursing days. I now carry a 'Rescue Pack' if away from home overnight or longer, it consists of antibiotics and steroids which I start to use *if I feel* an infection is setting in, THEN I seek medical help. Used it last almost a year ago and was later diagnosed with pneumonia; this pack with with my level of lung function more than likely save my life (again).


----------

